
Source code for classic Infocom games now on GitHub - janvdberg
https://github.com/historicalsource
======
DerekL
Resubmitted later, with more votes and comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19672436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19672436)

